# Japan or south korea?



## villon67

Hello. I am new to this Forum. Thank you for your help with this query.Sorry if you find mistakes in this message. English is not my mother tongue.

I have a university teaching job in South Korea. Currently, I make around 2800000 won per month after taxes (around 2099 dollars at today exchange rate). The job is not fascinating, I am not offered housing or flight reimbursement, but there are a number of other advantages (long holidays, reasonable work load).

There is the possibility to work in a Japanese university from October 2009 (Aichi province). I am not getting all the information I need to make the move because they are still in the selection process. My main concern is the salary and its real worth in Japan. They are offering between 300,000 and 400,000 per month. I have heard taxes in Japan are extremely high, but I still don´t know what is the total percentage my employer will deduct. I am really drawn to Japan, but I would think it twice if my Japanese salary after taxes turned out to be the same I get in Korea. They are offering travel reimbursement, but no information on holidays, health insurance, pension, etc.

Any advice, ideas, thoughts? Thank you for any information.


----------



## donpaulo

villon67 said:


> Hello. I am new to this Forum. Thank you for your help with this query.Sorry if you find mistakes in this message. English is not my mother tongue.
> 
> I have a university teaching job in South Korea. Currently, I make around 2800000 won per month after taxes (around 2099 dollars at today exchange rate). The job is not fascinating, I am not offered housing or flight reimbursement, but there are a number of other advantages (long holidays, reasonable work load).
> 
> There is the possibility to work in a Japanese university from October 2009 (Aichi province). I am not getting all the information I need to make the move because they are still in the selection process. My main concern is the salary and its real worth in Japan. They are offering between 300,000 and 400,000 per month. I have heard taxes in Japan are extremely high, but I still don´t know what is the total percentage my employer will deduct. I am really drawn to Japan, but I would think it twice if my Japanese salary after taxes turned out to be the same I get in Korea. They are offering travel reimbursement, but no information on holidays, health insurance, pension, etc.
> 
> Any advice, ideas, thoughts? Thank you for any information.


I think a better way to think about your choice is

Do you want to live in Japan ?

I doubt the tax will make or break this kind of decision. IMO the tax difference is marginal but I haven't lived in korea...

300,000 seems a bit low to me, especially if you are "full time". Can you take outside work as well ? Currently the standard language school full time position is in the 250,000 range. It would seem a university should be paying more.

In japan the visa will be yours and yours alone.

you might want to take a close look at the rents near the uni you want to teach at.


----------

